# cat bait of choice?



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

ive done pretty well fishing the bottom of the water with chicken liver. not so much with any kind of stink bait. what other baits/rigs do you guys like to use for cats? just trying to broaden my catfishing arsenal here.... :goldfish:


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

night crawlers , shad , live perch , and for big opps in private water mud cats. the mud cats have to come from private water and be used in private water!!!!!!!! If the water your fishing in has lots of shad then that's the bait of choice. It depends on what they feed on every day


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of going out right lake conroe for the first time. Not sure what kind of catfish bait is best to use. As far as shad goes, does the packages of cut shad you can get from academy or wal mart work well?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

get a cast net and catch them fresh always best


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Have been having great luck with CJ's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

RAMROD1 said:


> Have been having great luck with CJ's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


CJs?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

CJ's punch bait. You can usually get it at Academy.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

You can order it online also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

bearwhiz said:


> CJ's punch bait. You can usually get it at Academy.


Oh ok gotcha. I'll go check it out this weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

In the trinity #1 Catapla worms #2 fresh shad and thats the end of the list. If I want to try for OPS then 2 to 3 inch live perch.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I have caught just as much if not more on CJ's as I have with shad in my end of the Trinity. Saves me time on hunting shad down also. Haven't tried the cat- worms yet but want to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> I have caught just as much if not more on CJ's as I have with shad in my end of the Trinity. Saves me time on hunting shad down also. Haven't tried the cat- worms yet but want to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 We fish the same end and the same spots Im sure. I just ordered another 15 doz. of the cat worms if I see you out some time I will give you a few. I used to get them from an old man in buna for $5.00 a hundred now I have to pay $6.00 a dozen man I wish that old man would not have quit selling them.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

On Conroe, that Premo super sticky dip bait always worked well for channels, but be warned, it is messy. You need sponge hooks to use it.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

fishin_envy said:


> On Conroe, that Premo super sticky dip bait always worked well for channels, but be warned, it is messy. You need sponge hooks to use it.


Yeah I got some sponge hooks and dip bait. That stuff is pretty messy and works pretty well. Like I said, I normally use liver and that works well for me. I just go through it pretty quickly and I'm tired of having to buy some everytime I go out. Plus I just moved out here so I haven't ventured out very far to other spots other than the sugarland/richmond area.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have on occasion taken some cotton balls and kind of shredded them up with my fingers and then dropped them in the Premo and stirred them in good. That way I could use a regular treble hook like you would with punch bait.

Carry a couple of containers of premo. Keep one in the cooler with ice. When the one you are using starts to get runny, switch the containers.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Baby Ducks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Drum


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> Baby Ducks


Seems promising lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

P said:


> night crawlers , shad , live perch , and for big opps in private water mud cats. the mud cats have to come from private water and be used in private water!!!!!!!! If the water your fishing in has lots of shad then that's the bait of choice. It depends on what they feed on every day


Is this true????? If so then the regulations have gone out of control. And if so can anyone explain why?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

when tpw names the game fish it also says (includes hybrids or subspecies of fish on this list) I thought it meant mud cats also but if we can use them I got plenty and will be using them this weekend


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

just got off the phone with the game warden and mud cats are legal bait but he also said that any thing taken out of private water could not be used for fear of spreading disease . That sux I have a pond over run with perch and mud cats . Wonder if that applies to them as cut bait after being froze ????


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

all you have to do is allow some of the public to fish it, then it's not private water


----------

